# Lightsaber Led Cartomiser Mod



## Mklops (17/2/14)

Hey guys,

As per our disucssion earlier today regarding the SVD and it's resembelance to a lightsaber; I have dug up this cartomiser that would complete the look!





Any ideas on how to get this made?

Also what is the thoughts on the power the LED would pull and the possible effects it would have on your vaping time?

I am very interested to see the input coming in on this topic!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## johan (17/2/14)

LED should have an effect on battery life, however very little as it draws a very small current; +/- 10mA to maximum 20mA (or in Wattage: +/- 30mW to max 60mW)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (17/2/14)

Yip.... 1 small LED is gonna cut your vape time with a whopping 10 - 15 minutes!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (17/2/14)

Very easy to make; you need 1 LED (buy any colour you like at any electronic shop +/1 R0.60) plus 1 Resistor (depends on battery voltage, let's say 3.7V, quick calculation R = 3.7 - 3.1 / 0.01 = 60 Ohm, non-standard value, closest that will suffice = 56 Ohm). Connect resistor to one leg of LED. The short leg of LED = cathode and will be connected to - of battery and the long leg of LED = anode and will be connected to + of battery. If you need a drawing let me know. Resistor will cost you about R0.08 (1/8 W).

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hein510 (17/2/14)

johanct said:


> Very easy to make; you need 1 LED (buy any colour you like at any electronic shop +/1 R0.60) plus 1 Resistor (depends on battery voltage, let's say 3.7V, quick calculation R = 3.7 - 3.1 / 0.01 = 60 Ohm, non-standard value, closest that will suffice = 56 Ohm). Connect resistor to one leg of LED. The short leg of LED = cathode and will be connected to - of battery and the long leg of LED = anode and will be connected to + of battery. If you need a drawing let me know. Resistor will cost you about R0.08 (1/8 W).


Get me a Kraken or other RBA with a glass tank and do that to it!!! RED all the way!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mklops (17/2/14)

Wow awesome I think that would be an wicked mod! @johanct, if you could provide a draw that would be very helpful! Maybe it's just that it's late in the day but it felt like I was reading french for a minute!

Sent via harnessing the power of the moon's gravitational pull

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mklops (17/2/14)

Hahaha i was thinking an itaste 134 looks like vader's so red for that and then the svd looks more like Luke ' s so either green or blue

Sent via harnessing the power of the moon's gravitational pull

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Hein510 (17/2/14)

Mklops said:


> Hahaha i was thinking an itaste 134 looks like vader's so red for that and then the svd looks more like Luke ' s so either green or blue
> 
> Sent via harnessing the power of the moon's gravitational pull


134 all the way!

How bout a Darth Maul one with a RBA on either sides!!! in red offcourse!


----------



## johan (17/2/14)

I'l do a drawing later today and post it up here with calculations for different LED's and voltages.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (17/2/14)

There are a couple of factories that make these and we have looked at them before as a bit of a gag product - problem is, the ones we saw looked very poorly made - I mean, yeah it's a gag product, but it's gotta last at least a month or so before falling apart - and they cost about the same as an EVOD clearo

​


----------



## Mklops (17/2/14)

johanct said:


> I'l do a drawing later today and post it up here with calculations for different LED's and voltages.



You are a gentleman and a scholar kind sir!

Sent via harnessing the power of the moon's gravitational pull


----------



## Mklops (17/2/14)

Hein510 said:


> 134 all the way!
> 
> How bout a Darth Maul one with a RBA on either sides!!! in red offcourse!



Hmmm maybe two krakens welded together would do the trick?

Sent via harnessing the power of the moon's gravitational pull


----------



## Mklops (17/2/14)

Those do look cool but like stated, if they don't last it's not worth it...

I was considering converting a pt2 or mini for the purpose

Sent via harnessing the power of the moon's gravitational pull


----------



## CraftyZA (17/2/14)

Now, in order to take this to the next level of the next level....
Get 0.5 mg of quinine in your ejuice. It will give it a slight bitter taste like you get in schweppes dry lemon, or tonic water.
for the led, make sure you get one of those purple "black light" led's. The ones they use to check money, or check for blood etc...
Quinine reacts to uv light in a beautiful manner.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mklops (17/2/14)

@CraftyZA that is absolute genius!

Sent via harnessing the power of the moon's gravitational pull


----------



## CraftyZA (17/2/14)

Mklops said:


> @CraftyZA that is absolute genius!
> 
> Sent via harnessing the power of the moon's gravitational pull


Thanks!
However, I've tried to buy quinine, and apparently it is not that easy to get hold of. one can crush some malaria pills, but then you are stuck with all sorts of other chemicals, fillers, and bonding agents. I wanted to do this last year for something I was/am working on.
But, this is a resourceful forum. Perhaps someone has a stash somewhere from his/her last neon party


----------



## Riaz (17/2/14)

as if my device doesnt attract enough attention 

now add a light to it? no thank you

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Derick (17/2/14)

If you gonna add a light. its gotta be an RGB led that flashes in 64 different colours. The. Whole. Time.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mklops (17/2/14)

Riaz said:


> as if my device doesnt attract enough attention
> 
> now add a light to it? no thank you



I was thinking more for nerding out in your obi wan or Darth vader's costume at home behind closed doors...

I think being out in public with that, it'll look like you are taxiing planes down the run way

Sent via harnessing the power of the moon's gravitational pull

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan (17/2/14)

CraftyZA said:


> Thanks!
> However, I've tried to buy quinine, and apparently it is not that easy to get hold of. one can crush some malaria pills, but then you are stuck with all sorts of other chemicals, fillers, and bonding agents. I wanted to do this last year for something I was/am working on.
> But, this is a resourceful forum. Perhaps someone has a stash somewhere from his/her last neon party





Derick said:


> If you gonna add a light. its gotta be an RGB led that flashes in 64 different colours. The. Whole. Time.



I've got a couple of those that changes colours randomly in standard 5mm format - real DISCO effect

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (17/2/14)

Ok, here goes the info promised - please feel free to contact me if anything is unclear or you want to use more than 1 led or your mod has different voltages.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Mklops (17/2/14)

Wow johan! That is freaking awesome!

Tell me one thing, that ultra violet you speak of, that's proper black light?

Sent via harnessing the power of the moon's gravitational pull


----------



## johan (17/2/14)

Mklops said:


> Wow johan! That is freaking awesome!
> 
> Tell me one thing, that ultra violet you speak of, that's proper black light?
> 
> Sent via harnessing the power of the moon's gravitational pull



Yes similar effect as "black Light" - normally used in new generation banknote detectors, torch applications to hunt scorpions and certain spiders etc.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mklops (17/2/14)

johanct said:


> Yes similar effect as "black Light" - normally used in new generation banknote detectors, torch applications to hunt scorpions and certain spiders etc.



Nice! I'm so gonna make a uv and a green one!

One more thing johan, you seem pretty clued up on the electrical side of things, any suggestions on how to mount it inside the tank to get that connection from? Basically only going on that pick and your advice at this stage...


----------



## Rowan Francis (17/2/14)

@johanct , where would the best place be to buy LED's and such ..


----------



## johan (17/2/14)

Mklops said:


> Nice! I'm so gonna make a uv and a green one!
> 
> One more thing johan, you seem pretty clued up on the electrical side of things, any suggestions on how to mount it inside the tank to get that connection from? Basically only going on that pick and your advice at this stage...



You can bend legs and connect parallel with coil in your atty, there are so many ways to do it. I would personally coat the components (apart from the ends that connect to + and - posts with 2-part Pratley clear expoxy, the latter being resistant to 99.9% of chemicals and can handle very high temperatures without off-gassing.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## johan (17/2/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> @johanct , where would the best place be to buy LED's and such ..



Hi Rowan if I'm not mistaken you're in Rhodesia? I think Communica (www.communica.co.za) has an outlet in Harare. Other guys that do mail services are www.mantech.co.za, www.rabtron.co.za and the famous http://za.rs-online.com. If you don't come right I can always assist.


----------



## Rowan Francis (17/2/14)

johanct said:


> Hi Rowan if I'm not mistaken you're in Rhodesia? I think Communica (www.communica.co.za) has an outlet in Harare. Other guys that do mail services are www.mantech.co.za, www.rabtron.co.za and the famous http://za.rs-online.com. If you don't come right I can always assist.




@johanct , i am living and working in "the bright lights " Joburg .. LoL


----------



## johan (17/2/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> @johanct , i am living and working in "the bright lights " Joburg .. LoL



My sincere apologies!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mklops (17/2/14)

Thanks for all the info Johan, end of the month I'm gonna go get the supplies and try this out! Might just get some ce4's or 5 ' s just to test first then ill go for the more expensive tanks!

If anyone tries this out in the meantime, please do post some pics for us to see!

Just a last thing, my assumption is that the bottom of the coil is + and above the silicone washer is - am I correct with this?

Sent via harnessing the power of the moon's gravitational pull


----------



## johan (17/2/14)

Mklops said:


> Thanks for all the info Johan, end of the month I'm gonna go get the supplies and try this out! Might just get some ce4's or 5 ' s just to test first then ill go for the more expensive tanks!
> 
> If anyone tries this out in the meantime, please do post some pics for us to see!
> 
> ...



The centre-pin is + and outer (EGO thread) is -


----------



## Rowan Francis (17/2/14)

@johanct , no worries , my family (wife & kids ) live in Bulawayo .. thats where my "home home" pin is , so where can i find LED's and R's then , any clues ..


----------



## johan (17/2/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> @johanct , no worries , my family (wife & kids ) live in Bulawayo .. thats where my "home home" pin is , so where can i find LED's and R's then , any clues ..



I will put up a list tomorrow of all the walk-in and online electronic shops in JHB tonorrow.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## johan (18/2/14)

Here follows list of electronic shops selling small quantities:

*Communica* (Johannesburg)
* _Walk-in_ *
www.communica.co.za
53 Landmarks Avenue
Samrand
Tel: 012 657 3500

*Communica* (Capetown)
* _Walk-in_ *
108 Albert Road
Woodstock
Cape Town
Tel: 021 447 0949

*Electrocomp* (Johannesburg)
* _Walk-in_ *
www.electrocomp.co.za
Cnr. Galaxy Avenue & Electron street
Linbro Business Park
Sandton
Tel: 011 458 9000 -32

*Electrocomp* (Capetown)
Unit 9, Sax Centre
Muscat Rd.
Saxenburg Industrial Park
Cape Town
Tel: 021 905 7123

*Electronics 123*
* _Walk-in only Pretoria ? online order and delivery service_ *
www.electronics123.co.za
Shop1 Moulton Centre Cnr. of Codonia & Moulton Streets
Waverley
Pretoria
Tel: 012 332 2356

*Mantech Electronics* (Johannesburg)
* _Walk-in as well as order online plus delivery services_ *
www.mantech.co.za
32 Laub Street
New Centre
Johannesburg
Phone: 011 493 9307
*

Electronics Zone*
* _Online services only_ *
www.electroniczone.co.za/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=36
*Rabtron*
* _Online plus delivery services_ *
www.rabtron.co.za/led
*RS Electronics*
* _Walk-in as well as order online plus delivery services_ *
http://za.rs-online.com/web/
20 Indianapolis Street
Kyalami Business Park
Kyalami, Midrand
Tel: (011) 691 9300

*Spectron Electronic Components*
* _Walk-in_ *
Spectron House
66-3rd Street
Marlboro
Johannesburg
Tel: (011) 444 6886

*Yebo Electronics* (Capetown)
* _Walk-in as well as order online plus delivery services_ *
www.fort777.co.za/
50 Washington Street
Boston
Bellville, 7530
Tel: 087 550 1333

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hein510 (18/2/14)

Running the led paralel with the coil, wont that affect the ohms of the coil?

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## johan (18/2/14)

Hein510 said:


> Running the led paralel with the coil, wont that affect the ohms of the coil?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2



Neg-liable effect, current choose least resistance and in this case the coil.


----------



## Hein510 (18/2/14)

Little off topic, running 4 x 3 ohm coils in serie, will that give me 12 ohms?

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## johan (18/2/14)

Hein510 said:


> Little off topic, running 4 x 3 ohm coils in serie, will that give me 12 ohms?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2



Yes when calculating resistance in series you just ad; i.e R (Ohms) = 3 + 3 + 3 + 3 = 12 Ohms. When you connect in parallel it will be 0.75 Ohms


----------



## Hein510 (18/2/14)

Cool! Now I need to find 4 x 3.6 ohm coils!

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lee_T (18/2/14)

@johanct How about a laser on the vape some how?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## johan (18/2/14)

Lee_T said:


> @johanct How about a laser on the vape some how?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk



Yes why not - LAZER-SABER!


----------



## johan (18/2/14)

johanct said:


> Yes when calculating resistance in series you just ad; i.e R (Ohms) = 3 + 3 + 3 + 3 = 12 Ohms. When you connect in parallel it will be 0.75 Ohms



Oops forget to put "how-to-calculate-in-parallel" R = ((1/R1) + (1/R2) + (1/R3) + (1/R4)) = ((1/3) + (1/3) + (1/3) + (1/3)) = 1/1.333333 = 0.75 Ohms


----------



## Lee_T (18/2/14)

johanct said:


> Yes why not - LAZER-SABER!


Any ideas on placement? I'm thinking it might be a good idea to not allow the laser power while the coils are firing.


----------



## johan (18/2/14)

Lee_T said:


> Any ideas on placement? I'm thinking it might be a good idea to not allow the laser power while the coils are firing.



That will require extra circuitry and might not fit inside tank


----------



## Andre (18/2/14)

johanct said:


> Here follows list of electronic shops selling small quantities:
> 
> *Communica* (Johannesburg)
> * _Walk-in_ *
> ...


Wow, thanks @johanct. Have copied to my PC, very useful. Thanks for going to the trouble.


----------



## Andre (18/2/14)

Lee_T said:


> @johanct How about a laser on the vape some how?


Hi @Lee_T. Most welcome to the forum. See you want to enter with a laser shot! If you feel like it, please introduce yourself at the end of this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/introduce-yourselves.24/. Happy vaping.


----------



## Lee_T (6/6/14)

This is what I have in mind.



Lee

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Andre (6/6/14)

Lee_T said:


> View attachment 5910
> 
> This is what I have in mind.
> 
> ...


Awesome!


----------

